# SRAM aftermarket chainrings



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Do Red, Force, Rival all use same chainrings? are they cross-compatible?


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if force and rival use the very same chainring, but red has specific but compatible chainrings.

What you need to know is the bolt circle diameter. It is the same 130mm for most standard cranks except campy/fulcrum and 110mm for most compact cranks.

So as long as the bcd match, you can swap chainrings from most brands.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought there were some SRAM Apex equipped bikes coming w/ Red chainrings on the crank.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

If the BCD is the same...they will work. All the SRAM rings are cross compatible. Not sure about the 2012 Red though.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

My money will be going to Praxis when the time comes.

FWIW, they appear to be Shimano quality comparatively speaking and are spec on the Look crankset.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a few rides under my belt with the new Praxis rings. These replaced SRAM RED compact rings.

The installation and setup was easy. I did not need to adjust the FD and my first impressions are excellent. They feel stiffer than the RED rings they replaced and shifting to the small and big works flawlessly. Standing on the pedals seems to yield noticeably less flex.

My setup is Force FD, RED cranks(Praxis), Red chain,shifters, cassette and RD.

Sram should give up on their rings and spec the Praxis like Look.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

mimason said:


> I have a few rides under my belt with the new Praxis rings. These replaced SRAM RED compact rings.
> 
> The installation and setup was easy. I did not need to adjust the FD and my first impressions are excellent. They feel stiffer than the RED rings they replaced and shifting to the small and big works flawlessly. Standing on the pedals seems to yield noticeably less flex.
> 
> ...


Lovin my Praxis rings also. Force FD, Red crank, Dura Ace chain (recommended by Adam at Praxis). Shifting from the small ring to big ring is flawless like you said.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> Lovin my Praxis rings also. Force FD, Red crank, Dura Ace chain (recommended by Adam at Praxis). Shifting from the small ring to big ring is flawless like you said.


I already had the 1090 chain but also plan to change back to a wipperman or DA.

Did Adam say anything about a Wipperman. These were also recommended in the packaging.

200+ miles now and will never look back.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

mimason said:


> I already had the 1090 chain but also plan to change back to a wipperman or DA.
> 
> Did Adam say anything about a Wipperman. These were also recommended in the packaging.
> 
> 200+ miles now and will never look back.


Can't remember if he mentioned Wipperman but he highly recommended the DA or KMC. I have a KMC but since I was changing out my cassette, I figured I'd go with a new chain also. That was the reason I thought I would try the DA. It works really nice.


----------

